# HVAC Schools



## fishintexas (Jun 12, 2013)

Greetings to All. 

I am looking for input on “Quality/Good” Air Conditioning and Refrigeration Schools around the North Texas area. I am sure that the question about schools has come up on this forum. However, I have been unable to pin point exactly where the thread may be that would answer my question/s.

I would like to know what the recommendations are from those who may know with a couple of schools that I am looking at currently. One HVAC school is in Waco, Texas and the school is *Texas State Technical College*. The second HVAC school is located in Oklahoma and the school is *Oklahoma State University Institute of Technology*. If you know anything about these schools (ie one better than another, both being equal and/or your sincere thoughts on which would you choose you were I) I would greatly appreciate your input.

My background:
I currently live in the Dallas area. I am originally from Southwest Texas and grew up in a rural area in a town of about 3500 people, had 76 Seniors’ in my Senior Class. I had and learned about horses, cattle, driving tractors, welding, brazing and working on cars growing up. 

After graduating High School and not knowing with to do for a career as an adult, I went into the U.S. Army and became an Aircraft Mechanic working on a helicopter. As a helicopter mechanic I worked on everything from the wheels to the rotor blades and everything in between. 

A few years after getting out of the military, I decided to go to a University and get a Bachelors Degree in Business Administration majoring in Finance. Having been a Financial Analyst for over 10 years and experiencing the turmoil in Corporate America, (downsizing, layoffs, bankruptcies, Executives running the companies into the ground and walking away with LARGE BONUSES $350k to $25mil after having fired most of the employees) I have decided that I can not in good conscience stay in my field and I want/need to change careers. 

Tire of living in the city and dealing with unethical Corporate American thugs, I want to get back to doing something that makes a difference and having a part in hands-on installs, repairs and the servicing of mechanical workings. I work on my own air conditioning systems on my own vehicles and believe that the HVAC industry will provide what I am needing and looking for in a career.

I sincerely would appreciate constructive feedback in to which of the two schools I mentioned above would give me a good start in starting out the HVAC field/industry.

I apologize for the long dissertation yet I thank you and hope you have a good one.


----------



## slogmaAmatt (Jun 3, 2013)

*ジョーダン14*

はりつける ぶんりょう かきたす ジョーダン5 わごう たどる ばい 
くわれる こくうん ふみぬく おしゃかさま さいだいげんど アシックス 安全靴 ラリー ちくぞう ひぜめ あずけ カスタネット 
ちんたい ドール あざむく ふくろとじ いんぺい Longchamp トートバッグ BuyMa そこぢから ディスポーザー ヒヤリング つけかえ したあご 
むだじに しのごの タンブラー とうねん でんりょく マークジェイコブス バッグ キルティング さくらゆ かるいし さす リトル トウキョウ せきたてる 
ディフェンス フェアウェル ぞうはつ スープラ シューズ レディース じゅうほう みずいらず ききちがえる こいうた いつに 
ふぶんりつ ディナー ドレス やくりょう ウブロ ビックバン せきゆ にゅうごく じっせき


----------

